# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  Πρόσβαση σε ubiquiti μέσω δυο rb

## range

Καλημέρα παιδιά,

Θέλω τα φώτα σας σε ενα πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω, έχω καρφώσει στην ethernet 1 ενος rb σε ενα κόμβο ενα ubiquiti και έκανα reset απομακρισμενα και τώρα δυστυχώς το εχω χάσει. Αν βαλω στο lan την default ip που έχει πάρει και μετά στα δυο rb που μεσολαβούν μέχρι έμενα, βαλω static route μιλαω με το ubiquiti. Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι με το reset δεν εχει πλέον default getaway, με αποτέλεσμα να μην εχω access. Τι μπορώ να κάνω χωρίς να χρειαστεί να πάω εκεί;  :Confused:

----------


## trendy

Μπορείς να κάνεις ΝΑΤ στην πόρτα που παίζει το ubiquity.

----------


## ntrits

Βάλε proxy στο rb και συνδέσου μέσω αυτού.

----------


## range

> Μπορείς να κάνεις ΝΑΤ στην πόρτα που παίζει το ubiquity.


Το έχω κάνει δεν παίζει

----------


## range

> Βάλε proxy στο rb και συνδέσου μέσω αυτού.


Αν κατάλαβα θες να πεις proxy στο browser;. Και αν ναι τι θα βάλω για proxy;

----------


## ntrits

Ενεργοποίησε τον ip proxy στο rb και βάλε αυτό στον browser
(υποθέτω πως το rd κάνει ping το ubnt. αν όχι βάλε μια ip 192.168.1.30 στο rb)

----------


## trendy

> Το έχω κάνει δεν παίζει


Έκανες ό,τι βγαίνει από την lan να γίνεται masquerade στην ip της lan ή έστω κάποιο 1-1 s-nat και δε δούλεψε;
Για ανέβασε λίγο το config.

----------


## range

Ναι το έκανα μάλλον έχει κολλήσει το μηχανάκι δεν εξηγείτε αλλιώς . Ναι θα βρω λίγο χρόνο και θα το ανεβάσω

----------


## mikemtb

> Ναι το έκανα μάλλον έχει κολλήσει το μηχανάκι δεν εξηγείτε αλλιώς . Ναι θα βρω λίγο χρόνο και θα το ανεβάσω


Δε την γλιτώνουμε την επίσκεψη φαίνεται... 
Ευκαιρία να γυρίσουμε το ένα πιάτο προς Καλύβια!! 

Στάλθηκε από το C1905 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

